# Been a busy boy this week..



## JAAYDE (Aug 15, 2006)

Here are the things i have been up to..

*Job 1*. I removed the secondary air system (on an APX) due to it sounding like a bloody knackered tumble dryer in the mornings. I can definitely say it is a real a$$ of a job but worth it..

Before work started










parts i used..










you can see where it does into the block (next to the coolant sensor)










All gone 
 









blanking plate in place
(can't find that pic, but you get the idea) 

getting the massive Injection system out was a pain due to the bolts not really being that easy to reach, i just used my muscle instead  ..

below is all the parts removed (not the injection system bracket though)










*Job 2.* To get rid of the black mushroom looking valve next to the rocker cover and replace it with a proper catch tank..

This was the plan










Thanks to B&Q's plumbing section the rest parts was a doddle..










Finish pics


















I'm not sure if it was just me but it did seem a little more responsive with the bigger catch tank in place.. I have also gone a drainable catch tank with no baffle for now, i don't want the crap going back into the sump and also want to monitor the amount it collects in a month..

*Job 3*. Install Forge FMIC. This took me the best part of 4hours and it was very labour intensive because you have to remove everything on the front.. I will say, for a Â£700 piece of kit (from Forge) i would have thought the fit would have been pretty much perfect :? Mind you only a few adjustments where needed.. 


























Finished pics without front grill (pants) and with..


















i will say this though, before i did this i was getting 11psi on my boost gauge but after the FMIC intall i'm now getting 13-14 almost a BAR  :lol: .. (i have no remap)
*
Job 4.* I fit some 15mm spacers to the front.. no pics though 

All the pics where taken from my phone that why there is not many and they are poor quality so you'll have to deal with it :roll:


----------



## Silversea (Jun 18, 2002)

Looking good Jay! 8)


----------



## JAAYDE (Aug 15, 2006)

thanks Des.. i try


----------



## Essex Audi (Aug 1, 2007)

Oh Mate

Looking really good remember if you wanna get rid of ya wheels RS6 let me no mate 

Andy


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

loking good Jay,

did you have to modify the crash bar or inner face of the grill/bumper ?

Mark


----------



## JAAYDE (Aug 15, 2006)

I had to slightly bend in the edges of the crash bar where the silicon hoses meet the intecooler but that was it..


----------



## Stub (Mar 17, 2005)

VERY very nice JA!

lol when you going to make it go fast :wink:


----------



## JAAYDE (Aug 15, 2006)

Stub said:


> VERY very nice JA!
> 
> lol when you going to make it go fast :wink:


you cheeky sod, it is fast :roll: ...

All in good time mate.. going on hols first :wink:


----------



## ezz (Nov 22, 2006)

looking good jaayde  maybe you could fit my fmic :wink: but very nice...good work..  8)


----------



## M9fdb (Mar 30, 2006)

looks sweet jay - i sold my TT the other week (to a fellow forum member)  

i am doing the knowledge and need to cut back for a few years but will look to get another TT someday as i miss it big time   

cheers

D


----------



## JAAYDE (Aug 15, 2006)

M9fdb - Thanks pal, i'll be in Essex for a few years yet and i'll always have the TT no matter where i move..

ezz - you recon, not fitting one ever again... :lol:


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

JAAYDE said:


> Stub said:
> 
> 
> > VERY very nice JA!
> ...


You and me both mate. can't wait.

Honeymoon actually!


----------



## JAAYDE (Aug 15, 2006)

modding causes to much stress :roll:


----------



## 4ringsdh (Nov 7, 2006)

Nice work Jay, looks good!


----------



## JAAYDE (Aug 15, 2006)

4ringsdh said:


> Nice work Jay, looks good!


Thanks Dean, i'll be giving you a bell soon mate got plenty for you :wink:


----------



## M9fdb (Mar 30, 2006)

Gotta just slow it down for a few years and sold a few of the fleet :lol: :lol: - will defo look to get a late model QS i reckon next or a Roadster

D


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

Ur engine bay looks beautiful mate, all clean and lots of shiny red hoses I know what very few of them do but it looks great lol

U did a good job more than I could do how do you know how to do all this stuff Id be so worried that I couldnt put it all back together again :?


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Looks like a good days work whats next on the list a remap :?:


----------



## JAAYDE (Aug 15, 2006)

YELLOW_TT said:


> Looks like a good days work whats next on the list a remap :?:


Don't need one of those yet.. :wink:


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Very nice and very good pics for a phone


----------



## JAAYDE (Aug 15, 2006)

thanks John :wink:

Have i tempted you to remove your secondary air injection system..?

The start up is so much smoother..


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

My word you have been a busy boy Jaayde! Better get your your goodself and your motor down to next weeks Southend meet


----------



## JAAYDE (Aug 15, 2006)

Dotti said:


> My word you have been a busy boy Jaayde! Better get your your goodself and your motor down to next weeks Southend meet


I'm working  .. maybe the next one


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

JAAYDE said:


> Dotti said:
> 
> 
> > My word you have been a busy boy Jaayde! Better get your your goodself and your motor down to next weeks Southend meet
> ...


Auggggh your always working Jaayde


----------



## JAAYDE (Aug 15, 2006)

Dotti said:


> JAAYDE said:
> 
> 
> > Dotti said:
> ...


working towards an early retirement :wink:


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

JAAYDE said:


> Dotti said:
> 
> 
> > JAAYDE said:
> ...


Hehe more like your gizmos for your TT


----------



## Adam RRS (May 25, 2006)

Lovin yr car Jay!! (i know, delayed reaction, been away!)

Looks rude without the front grill in with the intercooler showing!


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

If you didn't want the intercooler to show (if!) then you could spray it black which should also improve the cooling a little.


----------



## JAAYDE (Aug 15, 2006)

after spending Â£600 on it i need to see where the money has gone :roll:

Stub will be interested to know that though.. (Mr all black)


----------



## Black Knight (Jan 16, 2007)

It looks like it would benefit from one of those single frame bumpers - more air


----------



## JAAYDE (Aug 15, 2006)

If it was the USA i would do away with the front plate and make the front centre grill taller.. 

But i'm in the good old UK where there is a reason that stops you from doing everything ...


----------



## Stub (Mar 17, 2005)

JAAYDE said:


> after spending Â£600 on it i need to see where the money has gone :roll:
> 
> Stub will be interested to know that though.. (Mr all black)


I noted that earlier Ja :wink: I asked Forge if they could get it done in black was thinking they might get it anodized, they haven't got back to me yet but I have paid for it so cant wait for the next round of work to happen!


----------



## droopsnoot (Sep 5, 2002)

So, are we saying that the secondary air system can go without any issues to the rest of the car? I have the noisy pump on mine 2000-W TTR 225bhp, stealer wants over £400 to supply and fit another one that will go the same way, but I am concerned that an otherwise standard car might then have emission problems that cause MOT issues.

My pump is getting louder, and I was wondering whether I could just disconnect the power to it as a "quick fix".

Any comments would be appreciated.


----------



## Drew TT (Aug 7, 2008)

What is this "secondary air system" what does it do and what are the benefits in removing it?


----------



## UK225 (May 12, 2002)

Drew TT said:


> What is this "secondary air system" what does it do and what are the benefits in removing it?


You wont have the secoundary air injection on a 2001 TT, assuming its a 225 with BAM engine 

Shameless cut & paste from the TT self study

_In the cold start phase, the exhaust gases contain a high proportion of uncombusted hydrocarbons.

To improve the exhaust gas composition,these constituents must be reduced.The secondary air system is responsible for
this task.

The system injects air upstream of the outlet valves during this phase, thus enriching the exhaust gases with oxygen. This causes postcombustion of the uncombusted hydrocarbons contained in the exhaust gases.

The catalytic converter reaches operating temperature more quickly due to the heat released during postcombustion.

The vacuum box for the charge pressure control valve is controlled in the cold start phase by the electro-pneumatic secondary air control valve N112 while the secondary air system is in operation.

The control pressure acts on the turbocharger waste gate, and the exhaust gas flow is routed past the turbine wheel up to the upper load range.

The hot exhaust gases help the secondary air system to quickly heat the catalytic converter up to operating temperature during the cold start phase._


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

So why do people remove it and what negative effects does it have.

ps- started reading this thread from page 1 and thought it was familiar. Was thinking I'm sure Jayyde had already done these mods :lol:


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

I've not done this on mine as it's still functioning OK - but if you simply disconnect the motor I believe it throws up an error, so you'll need to connect a dummy load resistor to prevent the error. Not sure of the details but I'm sure sombody will oblige.

As for the MOT; the emissions test should be performed when the engine has reached its normal operating temperature. There should therefore be no problem because the cat will be up to temperature. There have been cases of cars failing because the MOT tester hasn't waited for the engine to warm up properly - obviously in these cases you'd have an advantage with a functioning secondary air system - but the tester should wait according to the rules.


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

JAAYDE said:


> If it was the USA i would do away with the front plate and make the front centre grill taller..
> 
> But i'm in the good old UK where there is a reason that stops you from doing everything ...


Jay, you're a man on my wavelength...


----------



## ttroy225 (May 18, 2002)

I'm impressed mate.. keep it up


----------



## skydive999 (Jul 6, 2010)

great post....

what catch tank did you use and how much pipe should i order for the lines?

will


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

If you are talking to the OP his last post was 2009 so Im sure he will be along in a minute :roll:


----------



## tonksy26 (Jan 31, 2011)

Great bump from 2008 :roll:


----------



## turbo87 (Aug 3, 2009)

If you want il give Jason a call and tell him to update this thread :lol:

Even though I own this car now there isnt a catch tank so cant help you there.


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

1st post September 2007. I replied in 2008 apparently. Dunno why I knew less than I do now which ain't a lot.

Daz did this mod though. Last year I think?


----------

